# Video 2 New Englander after impeller mod



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)

This one is sped up by 3x


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks great. Now you just need a substantial snow fall to load that impeller and see what it can really do.


----------



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)

td5771 said:


> Looks great. Now you just need a substantial snow fall to load that impeller and see what it can really do.


Thanks! 
I've actually had it some deep snow left by the plow. It was a bit over the top of the housing and it did a great job.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

pokemanyz said:


> This one is sped up by 3x


Been thinking about doing ths to my Yard Machines. What did you use for the rubber, about what size and did you have any problems?


----------



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> Been thinking about doing ths to my Yard Machines. What did you use for the rubber, about what size and did you have any problems?


When I used to tow my 8 x 10 enclosed trailer with my Toyota Tundra one of the rear mudflaps always got caught on the tire flipping upside down and wearing a hole in the mudflap. So I took them both off.

I used a piece of this mudflap for my impeller mod. 

The blades on my impeller are very thick steel. I broke a few bits drilling my pilot holes. The blades also have a good curve near the end and I cut my pieces to just start to cover the curve. Looking back now I would make them full length if I were to do it over.

No problems with two little #8 self tapping screws holding each piece on. It has seen some hard work since the install also.


----------

